# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Aumento producción hidroeléctrica

## Jonasino

Como consecuencia del paso de los trenes de borrascas que venimos teniendo en las últimas semanas y del grado de llenado de nuestros embalses, la producción hidroeléctrica en España está alcanzando cotas realmente altas según las estadísticas.

Lograr una producción de más de un 25% del total en un martes de febrero en horas diurnas, como hoy, es un verdadero record.
Además es curioso si observamos las gráficas de producción de estas semanas, ver como se refleja perfectamente el paso de los frentes, primero por un incremento de la eólica y con un cierto retardo de la hidráulica.
Fuente https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html

----------

F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),Los terrines (11-feb-2014),perdiguera (11-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Algunas claves para comprender mejor los gráficos de producción de REE:
(Empezando por lo facil y acabando en lo complicado)
1.- Producción nuclear: La más estable y de regulación más dificil dentro del binomio economía-técnica. Dado el pequeño número de centrales en España, la parada de una por revisiones, mantenimiento etc tiene un impacto importante en el gráfico.
2.- Térmicas de fúel: Practicamente su número actual es escaso o casi nulo.
3.- Térmicas de carbón: De regulación lenta por el proceso de arranque y condicionadas a impactos no técnicos como cupos de consumo de carbón nacional, ayudas etc.
4.- Hidráulica: Ecologica, de rápida puesta en marcha pero condicionada a la disponibilidad de agua embalsada, colchón de seguridad en las capacidades de embalses etc. Admite la acumulación por bombeo para aprovechar excesos de producción.
5.- Intercambios internacionales: Sólo podemos a través de Marruecos, Portugal y Francia pero con una capacidad global escasa que sería deseable fuera mucho mayor.
6.- Solar fotovoltaica: Creciente pero muy condicionada a su origen. Todavía tiene poca repercusión en la producción y está muy afectada por el parametro dia-noche y por el invierno-verano en el ángulo de incidencia del sol sobre los paneles.
7.- Eólica: Ecológica como ella sola pero la más caprichosa y exigente en su inmediatez. Afectada también por las ayudas estatales su proporción en ciertos días puede ser sorprendente. Lástima que no es posible almacensr sin ayudas exteriores y es el mayor factor de desequilibrio en la red.
8.- Ciclo combinado: La niña bonita del conjunto. Generalmente funcionan a gas y son las más versátiles en arranque y regulación pero, desgraciadamente, requieren inversión, amortización, mantenimiento y consumo lo que se traduce en euros en nuestro término de potencia de la factura de la luz.
9.- Resto energías: El cajón de sastre. Incluye cosas como el autoconsumo etc. dificil de explicar en dos lineas. Bastante uniforme y estabilizado en la actualidad como puede comprobarse en las gráficas.

----------

aberroncho (13-feb-2014),F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),perdiguera (13-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Semana de poco viento:
Si esta semana volvemos a ir al enlace de REE https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html
observaremos cosas curiosas respecto a la pasada:
En primer lugar el viento a nivel nacional ha descendido brutalmente y, dada la influencia de la eólica sobre el total de la producción, hay que compensarlo.
Para ello están entrando en funcionamiento lentamente centrales de carbón.
La producción hidroeléctrica sigue siendo muy alta (hay mucha agua acumulada y necesidad de mantener respaldos de seguridad en los embalses)
El sol sigue siendo escaso en horas y con un ángulo bajo sobre los paneles por el mes en que estamos.
Como se vé la compensación horaria corre a cargo de las centrales de ciclo combinado cuya producción se ha incrementado considerablemente en horas punta sobre todo por su versatilidad

----------

perdiguera (18-feb-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el enlace de verdad que es interesante.

Una pregunta Jonasino ¿el resto de energías que parece se llama régimen especial ¿cuáles son? Es la que ocupa la parte de arriba del gráfico, me llama la atención por su permanencia en el tiempo casi invariable.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Semana de poco viento:
> Si esta semana volvemos a ir al enlace de REE https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html
> observaremos cosas curiosas respecto a la pasada:
> En primer lugar el viento a nivel nacional ha descendido brutalmente y, dada la influencia de la eólica sobre el total de la producción, hay que compensarlo.
> Para ello están entrando en funcionamiento lentamente centrales de carbón.
> La producción hidroeléctrica sigue siendo muy alta (hay mucha agua acumulada y necesidad de mantener respaldos de seguridad en los embalses)
> El sol sigue siendo escaso en horas y con un ángulo bajo sobre los paneles por el mes en que estamos.
> Como se vé la compensación horaria corre a cargo de las centrales de ciclo combinado cuya producción se ha incrementado considerablemente en horas punta sobre todo por su versatilidad


 A ver Jonasino, ya que eres un experto en el tema, podrías (mejor abriendo un tema nuevo) comentar como va a quedar el tema del autoconsumo, peajes de respaldo, algún ejemplo de como sería viable una instalación que utilice una buena instalación de placas (no las chinas) como medida de ahorro en su recibo diario, etc....
 Yo tengo clientes que tienen instalaciones y se les ha puesto el pelo de punta viendo el servilismo hacia las eléctricas y el retroceso que va a tener el autoconsumo. A mí igual.
¿Como es posible esto mientras que en Alemania la mayoría de los tejados tiene placas solares?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

perdiguera, régimen especial es un grupo de energías que en parte son renovables pero no sujetas propiamente a mercado como el resto entre las que se encuentran la biomasa, cogeneración, etc.

Lo que no entiendo, jonasino es porque pones tan bien al ciclo combinado. Uno de nuestros grandes problemas, por ser problema de las grandes eléctricas es que se hicieron muchas más de las que se necesitan y sólo están sirviendo como energía de respaldo y solo algunas de ellas, con lo que conlleva en costes. Ahora, si se pudiera, se deberían eliminar unas cuantas. Las grandes eléctricas están luchando como gato panza arriba por darles servicio, y por ello denostan tanto la solar fotovoltaica y térmica, eolica, la energía distribuida, y todo aquello que aumente el numero de generadores fuera de su pequeño circulo.

----------

NoRegistrado (18-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una pregunta Jonasino ¿el resto de energías que parece se llama régimen especial ¿cuáles son? Es la que ocupa la parte de arriba del gráfico, me llama la atención por su permanencia en el tiempo casi invariable.


http://www.minetur.gob.es/energia/el...nas/index.aspx

_La actividad de generación en régimen especial recoge la generación de energía eléctrica en instalaciones de potencia no superior a 50 MW que utilicen como energía primaria energías renovables o residuos, y aquellas otras como la cogeneración que implican una tecnología con un nivel de eficiencia y ahorro energético considerable.

Dicha actividad goza de un régimen económico y jurídico beneficioso en comparación con el régimen ordinario que comprende a las tecnologías convencionales.

Entre los beneficios de estas tecnologías se encuentran:

Disminución de emisiones contaminantes y gases de efecto invernadero,
Un menor impacto sobre el entorno,
El aumento de la seguridad de suministro derivado del uso de fuentes autóctonas,
El ahorro de energía primaria
Ahorro en transporte y distribución eléctrica por la proximidad entre transporte y consumo, etc.

Ámbito de aplicación

Las instalaciones de producción de energía eléctrica en régimen especial deberán tener potencia instalada igual o inferior a 50 MW y estar en alguno de estos grupos:

a) Instalaciones que utilicen cogeneración u otras formas de producción de energía eléctrica asociadas a la electricidad, con un rendimiento energético elevado.
b) Instalaciones que utilicen energías renovables no consumibles, biomasa, biocombustibles, etc.
c) Instalaciones que utilicen residuos urbanos u otros residuos.
d) Instalaciones de tratamiento y reducción de residuos agrícolas, ganaderos y servicios._

----------

termopar (18-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Siento no haber podido responder antes, pero hoy mi hija me ha hecho abuelo y claro... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Además tanto F.Lázaro como Tescelma lo han hecho mucho mejor que lo que yo podría.
Respecto a la propuesta de Miguel (me voy a poner "colorao" a mis añitos con lo de "experto") cojo el guante y dentro de unos días preparo algo para un hilo desde el punto de vista de alguien que si bien es técnico no pertenece a la Administración ni a las eléctricas.
Finalmente hablo bien de las centrales de ciclo combinado como solución de baja inversión (pero cara en consumo etc) de los tremendos desquilibrios en la red española donde con pocos intercambios internacionales y una produccion eolica que en algunos momentos es enorme y otros casi nula respecto al total, nos hace hilar mas fino que a Robinson Crusoe en su isla desierta.

----------


## termopar

Tenemos casi el 50% de la potencia de generación al ralentí, ….te aseguro que no es necesario tanto respaldo, más aún cuando hay hidroeléctrica en gran cantidad y solar en general en los momentos de mayor uso eléctrico, el carbon aunque lento pero puede respaldar a medio plazo. Tener tanto ciclo combinado al ralentí, entre otras muchas cosas es lo que hace que tengamos la factura que tenemos. Por cierto, inversión privada que soportaremos entre todos, no os suena el tema?

----------

NoRegistrado (18-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Tenemos casi el 50% de la potencia de generación al ralentí, ….te aseguro que no es necesario tanto respaldo, más aún cuando hay hidroeléctrica en gran cantidad y solar en general en los momentos de mayor uso eléctrico, el carbon aunque lento pero puede respaldar a medio plazo. Tener tanto ciclo combinado al ralentí, entre otras muchas cosas es lo que hace que tengamos la factura que tenemos. Por cierto, inversión privada que soportaremos entre todos, no os suena el tema?


Total, que lo que nos están contando de que los principales culpables de la terrible subida del recibo son las renovables, resulta que no es tan verdad. Y en realidad, el meollo de la cuestión es que las eléctricas se lanzaron a construir centrales de ciclo combinado, por las cuales también cobraron subvenciones y que ahora están al ¿10% he leído por ahí? ¿Y los beneficiados de la construcción de esas centrales son?...
 En definitiva, privatizar ganancias, socializar pérdidas.

Pues me parece a mí que se las van a tener que comer con patatas, porque la gente está comprando masivamente bombillas led y de bajo consumo. Y en cuanto a maquinaria, la gente está bajando bastante también el consumo. Esta mañana, a un amigo le hemos optimizado el circuito y le hemos cambiado la bomba, bajando de 1400 w a 690 w, además le hemos instalado un variador de frecuencia para que la bomba funcione en horas punta al 60%. Está que salta de alegría.

Y encima ahora con el puñetero peaje de respaldo, le dan una puñalada a los que intentan generar energía limpia. Y con la subida del término fijo de potencia le dan otra puñalada a los que intentan ahorrar en consumo.

Soria, ¿para quien trabaja?

Gracias Termopar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Volviendo al tema inicial del hilo, vamos a comparar dos gráficos, el primero del lunes 17 de marzo y el segundo de hoy martes 25 de marzo.
Las situaciones son absolutamente distintas
Lunes 17: Sol, ausencia de precipitaciones, ausencia de viento.
Consecuencias: Casi nula producción eólica, alta produccion hidraulica (parte culpable de la bajada de reservas), importación de energía y carbón y gás compensando sobre todo las puntas de consumo.
Martes 25: Aire a manta, poco sol, sin lluvia.
Consecuencias: Elevadísima producción eólica. Baja la hidraulica a puntas con el consiguiente ahorro de agua. Poca solar. Ahorro enorme de carbón y gas. Situacion de exportación energética en ciertos periodos

----------


## Jonasino

Algunos comentarios a la curva de hoy.
1º Menos de 31000 MW de demanda a las 13h de un jueves de abril no festivo es para llorar. Pobre España, como no subamos pronto los consumos industriales nos dan sopas con honda en Mali...
2º Poco aire y se va notando el sol de abril aunque nublado pero hay mas horas y el angulo de incidencia sobre los paneles es mejor
3º Aumento del ciclo combinado para compensar. Una vez me dijeron que porque lo defendía si nos costaba dinero pero ahí esta la prueba. Cuando otros no pueden aportar ellas si. De todas formas si estan por bajo del 10% es rentable.
4º Hidraulica. Es la base actual del sistema variable , mucha agua en embalses, necesidad de mantener respaldo ante deshielo. Y eso que desde el día 1 de abril han bajado las primas, pero sigue siendo un buen negocio.
5º Saldo exportador positivo a las 13,30 de un jueves laborable de abril es señal de una economía atontada.

----------

aberroncho (10-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Curva de demanda especial:
- Jueves Santo festivo en muchas partes de España
- Producción industrial todavía baja o muy baja (veamos la botella medio llena)
- Día soleado y con un poquito más de aire que ayer
- Ni frio ni calor o sea consumo cero por calefacción o aire acondicionado
- Ciclo combinado y carbón a mínimos.
- Nuclear como siempre fijando la base
- Al acercarse la noche compensamos con hidraulica
- A las 6 de la tarde saldo favorable en exportación de energía eléctrica

-

----------


## Jonasino

1 de mayo festivo en toda España. Tiempo soleado con temperaturas agradables en casi todo el territorio.
A las 8,00h poco viento y poca producción hidráulica. Como el sol todavía no pega bien se incrementa la producción de las centrales de ciclo combinado. Se importa energía y la producción nuclear, carbón y otras se mantienen constantes.
A las 14,00h cambia la cosa. El sol está en su mejor hora (son las 12h solares) y empieza a soplar viento.
A las 16,00h aumenta el viento y como sigue siendo buena hora para las fotovoltaicas, se reduce el ciclo combinado e incluso empezamos a exportar, todo ello con una producción hidráulica extremadamente baja, donde incluso están actuando las centrales de bombeo.

----------


## Jonasino

1.- Lo más importante: Brutal caída de la demanda de 2007 a 2014.Hemos pasado de 39.000Mw a 31.000Mw en horas semejantes. El impacto de la crisis en la demanda de energía eléctrica es brutal.
2.-Intercambio internacional: España sigue, desgraciadamente, siendo una isla energética respecto a Europa. Nuestros políticos no quieren darse cuenta de esta verdad y el aislamiento es un gran perjuicio económico. Un sistema eléctrico integrado funciona siempre a un elevado rendimiento por los intercambios. Un sistema aislado obliga a que la producción vaya al día con perjuicio grave del rendimiento.
3.-Comparando 2007 con 2014 vemos el gran aumento de la potencia instalada en eólica (aunque el día analizado no se caracteriza por un gran viento) y el paso de un casi cero en solar a un aporte significativo.
4.-La dependencia del carbón se ha reducido considerablemente y la de las centrales de fuel prácticamente se ha quedado en cero lo que se traduce en un funcionamiento infinitamente más ecológico con una gran reducción del CO2 enviado a la atmósfera.
5.-El aporte de las centrales de ciclo combinado es mucho menor con el consiguiente ahorro económico y el de las nucleares es, como debe ser, uniforme y mantenido.
6.-La utilización de la hidráulica demuestra un mejor aprovechamiento por horas y que este año se cuenta con una reserva importante en los pantanos.

----------


## Jonasino

Como en los viejos tiempos.... ¡¡¡¡Mas madera¡¡¡¡.
En nuestro caso de hoy ¡¡¡¡Mas carbón¡¡¡¡
El gráfico de hoy recuerda un poco a los años 90. Las térmicas de carbón a tope y la hidraulica casi a cero.
Día poco soleado y el viento arrecia poco a poco.
Si hasta estamos exportando....CO2

----------

